# Bringing home an adopted adult golden - travel advice, please!



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Welcome and this is awesome!!
When I picked up my rescue girl (she was 4, from a breeder as well) I was only going a few hours so didn't think to take a crate. Big mistake! Bring a crate, it gives them someplace to decompress and feel safe. Walk the girl when you get to your midway point before taking her straight into the house. Remember she is new and keep her leashed just for safety. I would even have her leashed in a fenced area, lots of new stuff going on here, certainly don't want her to panic and hide or hurt herself trying to get out of the yard. Bring the crate in so she has her "happy place" but put it into the room with you if you can. Be sure and walk her when you get home... before bringing her in. Walking, even if it's just down the block and back gives her time to do her business and helps relieve stress.
I'm so happy you took in this girl and hope you have many years of happy golden time!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Regardless of how long you're driving, make sure she's wearing a collar with ID and I'd recommend a slip collar too as back up. ALSO, either tie or otherwise make the leash available before you open the crate or car door and hold on TIGHT! I had a foster get adopted and lost same day cause the dog bolted and the new owner couldn't hang on to the leash. Dogs been missing 2.5 weeks now. It would be DEVASTATING to lose your new dog along the way. 

I limit water on road trips, and typically stop every couple hours for a potty break (minimum every gas fill up depending on the size of your tank). 

Good luck and congrats on your new addition.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Congratulations on your new girl. 

Depending on how she does in the car and with traveling, you may be able to make the entire 7 hour trip without having to spend the night along the way. 

Keep in mind, this is going to be a new experience for her, she won't be used to you and your family and will possibly be stressed. Be very patient with her and keep her leashed for her safety. 

I would recommend putting her in a crate to travel or a car safety harness, make a few stops along the way to let her get out to stretch and go potty, maybe give her a little water. 

Is she microchipped? If she is, I would transfer her registration info into your name before leaving the breeder if it's at all possible, be sure she has her collar and ID tags with your contact info on her collar. 

Will you get a copy of her vaccination records? If so, have a copy of them especially the Rabies Certificate with you when traveling and also look up info for E Vets along your route in case it's needed. 

She is going to need time to adjust and get settled in your home, with her surroundings and your family, give her the time she needs. Some dogs don't need any adjustment period-my boy was one of those dogs. Some dogs need several weeks to adjust. Be patient with her and give her the time she needs.

Once she settles in you will see a completely different dog. 

Enjoy and travel safely!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

You're getting wonderful advice so I really have nothing more to offer. Just wanted to say welcome to the forum and Congratulations! Enjoy and post lost of pictures please


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Great advice from everyone! Our Flirty was 4 when we got her from a breeder. She had the sweetest, most gentle disposition and I wouldn't hesitate to adopt an adult dog again. We kept her on a leash for a few days until she learned her boundaries and she adapted quickly and very well.


Our ride was only two hours so we didn't have to stop but I'd suggest stopping mid-way for a potty break. Also, be prepared with paper towels and plastic bags in case she gets car sick. The breeder may not know if this happens if she's never been away from the kennel.


Also, see if the breeder will give you some food so that you can transition her to whatever you will be feeding her.


Flirty had some quirks and fears but we learned to deal with them just as she learned to trust in us. Be patient, it's like getting a puppy in a way. Be sure to show her how to let you know she needs to go outside. Set up a routine, that will make it easier for both of you. And take lots of pictures because we want to see them!


Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi..everyone has given great advice. I adopted a 2 year old golden boy who I learnt about when visiting a breeder to see puppies. He was pulled from the breeding pool because of a small eyelid imperfection that they had corrected (but wouldn't breed him in case the imperfection was passed on to pups) I asked about him, when he accidentally was talked about during our conversation, and he's now my big baby!
It was hard in the beginning because the only time he was in the car was to go to the vet, so car rides were not a good experience. We've been working on it and he's doing much better now..before he was drooling and uncomfortable. Also, my boy had been in an indoor/outdoor kennel since birth and never been in the house so big adjustment when he came home. It was just like training a puppy (how to behave and not to use the indoors as his bathroom). It took a couple weeks but he's got it all figured out now. He has become the most loving boy. It takes patience, consistent training and lots of LOVE. I know he's happy in his new home and I'm happy he's with us. We now have a 17 week old Labrador retriever puppy and the two of them are the best of friends..I was truly amazed at how quickly they bonded. Anyhow, enough about me, (just wanted you to know what you could encounter) I'm so happy about your new girl and I wish you the best as you all start your new life together!! Enjoy and Congratulations!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

How exciting for you and for your new furry family member! We had a three hour ride with Oscar (rescued at 3 YO) and he easily managed the ride with a few stops for walks and water. My suggestion would be to see how your new friend tolerates the ride. Have a backup plan to stop with family if she seems stressed. Oscar happened to love the car, and rides (still does), and showed no evidence of anxiety. He is happy to sniff, bark at cows, bicyclists, trucks, and random pedestrians. We brought him home with his leash attached in the event that when letting him out he decided to dash. We used and still use a hammock with a fleece pad for transport. Not a big fan of harnesses or crates but that is a preference and I certainly appreciate those who feel they are necessary. Sounds like you are being very thoughtful about this and I am sure the journey home will be a good one!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Anna*

ANNA: How exciting! We want to hear all about her!
We had an adopted female Golden Retriever, Smooch, and now have an adopted male, named Tucker. You will love her as much as we do!


----------



## annathaler (May 30, 2018)

*Adoption update*

Hi all,
Thank you so much for your kind words and helpful advice. We brought 6 year old Aspen home two weeks ago. The adjustment period has been intense, and I am heartbroken to share that the adoption is not working out. 

We’ve been concerned about Aspen throughout our time with her- she’s very timid, and her eating and potty habits are strongly affected by her numerous insecurities, raising concerns about her health. We were willing to work with her on all of that, but then she showed some pretty intense aggression toward our two year old a couple of days ago. We reached out to her breeder/former owner, as well as a dog trainer with whom we’ve worked in the past, and they were very concerned, and not optimistic that we can address the situation with training. Aspen will return to her breeder and her family pack next weekend. We are giving her a lot of love this week, and being careful with all of her interactions with our son. We will always hold her in our hearts, and wish her well.

Thanks again, everyone.

Anna


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am really sorry to hear things with Aspen has not worked out.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am sorry too but your son's safety does need to come first.


----------

